# Look what I found!!!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

So in getting on the wagon with Sabine's feeding plan I need a system... I've been home cooking for 2 weeks now and feel pretty comfortable, but now that Sabine's "menu" is in front of me, I need to change quite a few things and buy several more. sigh.
I ordered all of the supplements and worked on getting some of the "things" I still needed. I was very happy with what I found and am actually looking forward to getting things started! I will probably cook on Wednesday or Thursday and let you know how it goes!

I was SUPER excited to find the white little tiny ice cube trays!! I am going to bake and puree the sweet potato and freeze them to put in her Kong!! and use as treats for grooming and what not. 
the kids are excited to have tiny little ice cubes too!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

froze some little ice cubes over night and they are AWESOME! LOL for water bottles, for TIllie to play with ... might need to go get some more trays to use for making treats! LOL


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice... Where did you get those?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

shimpli said:


> Nice... Where did you get those?


Me too...where did you get those? Where did you order the supplements also? I have not gotten on board with this diet but would really like to, my guess is that is is no more expensive after the initial investment than the Blue Buffalo I feed...and I am sure much better for them...Great information..thanks


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Flynn, are they having any problems with what they are on currently or do you just want to do something better for them?
I ordered all the supplements/vitamins Sabine reccomended for Tillie's balanced diet from "luckyvitamin.com" and I got these supplies at Bed, Bath and Beyond!! the tiny ice cube trays were only 2.99 (for 2!!!) and the orange "ice cube" trays were 7.99, the food scale was 4.99 and IS super cheap made only goes up to 16 ounces, but I think it will work fine as most measuring is like 2 oz of this, 2 oz of that.... it is quite the project, but I am blessed to have the time and desire to learn and I figure SOMEONE in my family should have a balanced healthy diet, since the Lord knows my kids eat like CRAP. LOL seriously, they are HORRID eaters and end up skipping meals rather than eat the HEALTHY good for them food that I provide for them! Tillie is probably healthier than they are! ound:


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I just started with Sabine too! I cooked all the stuff and Henry's been getting it for 1.5 weeks now. We havent added supplements yet. So far, so good - but it IS a challenge! Next week I'm going away for a few days so I have to teach the sitter to cook for Henry. I'm sure she will think I've lost my marbles. I know my husband does.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad to see you're up and running Tammy. There's no question this is the healthiest way to go. A little work maybe, but I',m sure quite doable. The suppliments you are on are different maybe than the ones I'm on with canned food but are fairly inexpensive. I like to use the one's Sabine recommends. Good for you Tammy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you for the encouragement!
I have ordered 7 of the vitamins/supplements and the total was $42, which I was VERY impressed with!! I need to order 3 more, Omega 3, cod liver oil and B complex and then I'll have everything, hopefully it comes in a few days. I am going out of town this weekend (for the Hav club of Northern Ca playdate!! woooooot!) it will be challenging to keep her food cold, keep track of everything, but I know I can do it.
I just bought her cod and will cook everything tomorrow. 
I cook once a week and freeze in serving size portions. I'm sure I will have a BILLION questions for Sabine tomorrow when I am IN the process! and YES Dave, she IS amazing! SO helpful, so caring and patient!! All she wants is for our dogs to be HEALTHY!! Thank you for all you have done to help us Dave! :cheer2:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

TilliesMom said:


> Flynn, are they having any problems with what they are on currently or do you just want to do something better for them?
> I ordered all the supplements/vitamins Sabine reccomended for Tillie's balanced diet from "luckyvitamin.com" and I got these supplies at Bed, Bath and Beyond!! the tiny ice cube trays were only 2.99 (for 2!!!) and the orange "ice cube" trays were 7.99, the food scale was 4.99 and IS super cheap made only goes up to 16 ounces, but I think it will work fine as most measuring is like 2 oz of this, 2 oz of that.... it is quite the project, but I am blessed to have the time and desire to learn and I figure SOMEONE in my family should have a balanced healthy diet, since the Lord knows my kids eat like CRAP. LOL seriously, they are HORRID eaters and end up skipping meals rather than eat the HEALTHY good for them food that I provide for them! Tillie is probably healthier than they are! ound:


No, they are okay as well as you can tell,on the food they are eating. I just believe it can be so much healthier for them with what you are doing...It will pay off in the long run, in my estimation. Just think of the quality....has to be better.....Hang in there I will have lots of questions tooo I am sure...thanks for being a inspiration..


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad to help Tammy. Don't hesitate with your questions , she's great at follow up as well. I've come to know her quite well . We talk a couple of times a week on average. She truly does care. Whatever you want to feed your dog ,she will give you the best options and advice. Can't say enough about her. She keeps telling me to switch to homecooking and offered a free consult ,I just got to get off this computer for a couple of hours and learn how to cook. LOL.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey, maybe we can have a video of Tammy doing her cooking? That would teach you Dave.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok Tammy you're making me look like a bad mommy!!!

I think it great your taking so much time and effort into doing what's best for Tillie. Can't wait to hear how u make out!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, Linda! You are a FANTASTIC mommy!!!
and I am NO cook, that's for sure, my husband likes to point out that Tillie eats better than HIM nowadays! LOL
and YES, everyone thinks I have lost my marbles, am "catering" to a DOG, I'm spoiling her, etc. I try not to "advertise" that I am homecooking, cause people truly do think I am a quack! I would have NEVER chosen to do this, was very happy feeding her a good kibble, but her outbreak was BAD, nearly 100 crusty, pus filled NASTY icky sores all over her and THAT is when this new journey started. I wish I could keep her on a good kibble, or even do a canned or a primal raw kind of thing, but her allergies are just to wide range and it is vertually impossible to find something she CAN have in a commercial product. So, here I am. with cod and kale in my fridge calling my name... LOL

We all want the best for our dogs, I am in NO way special, I know that any one of you would do the same thing for your dogs no matter the circumstances! we love our babies and just want them to be healthy!
Thank you for all of your encouragment and enthusiasm as I go through this process! you are the only ones who don't think that I have more than a few screws loose!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those are neat! I'll have to get some of those

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

okay, the cooking, pureeing and packing is done... except for the sweet potato, it is cooling off before I mess with it! LOL

So, I didn't think to take pics earlier on in the process, so the first pic is all the veggies (already steamed and pureed) mixed into the cooked hamburger! Looks pretty darn green!! LOL and it took my pea brain quite some time to figure out how many squares to fill and how full to fill each square to make sure I had enough for 7 days. I figure 4 squares per day (morning 2 evening 2) hopefully it works out!
It is in the freezer right now, then when they are frozen, I pop them out and into a ziploc baggie! whew. that's done for the week!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks yummy. Lucky dog.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, thanks Dave! My husband says Tillie eats better than he does. and he is SO right! LOL I've been so consumed with Tillie's diet and making sure she is healthy, nurtionally sound and balanced, etc. And then it dawned on me... she is like my 3rd kid, my 1st eats HORRIBLY (has food issues, is SKINNY, refuses anything remotely good for him) my 2nd typically eats 100% better than my 1st although not terrific as she seeks food when she is bored. sigh. Now, here with Tillie I have my CHANCE to have ONE of my kids eat well and I am taking it! LOL so, there's my wisdom and insight for the day!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you taste it, Tammy? Looks pretty good to me!  Has Tillie had any of it? Did she like it? Hope so, after all that work. You are such a good mom!

My oldest sounds like yours. He was so picky as a kid - gagged over anything that had lumps in it for the longest time, to the point where he would throw up in his plate. Yeah, gross at the dinner table. Very skinny. There was a time where I had to make his jeans as he was so thin, I could find none to fit him that were long enough. He finally hit 100 lbs. his Jr. year in high school. Now he has to watch what he eats so as not to put on too much wt.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, okay I just fed Tillie her 1st meal ... seems like a lot of food to me, BUT Sabine says so, soooooo.. she had 2 of the squares + a scoop of sweet potato. she gobbled it down so fast (the cat WAS standing nearby LOL) that she didn't realize her EAR was IN the FULL water bowl. LOL so now her left ear is DRIPPING wet and she is rubbing her face all over the floor to get the "leftovers" LOL whew... week 1 has started. shoot, I still need to weigh her. I'm suppose to keep track of her weight to make sure she doesn't gain or lose. At 1 yr old she should be mostly done growing, right??


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, Linda, NO I didn't taste it! ha ha
Actually the homecooked the vet had me doing is almost identical to the one Sabine has her on, EXCEPT the addtion of sweet potato, measuring all the veggies AND the vitamins and supplements, so Tillie of course LOVES it. She's never been picky thankfully and now thinks she has quite possibly died and gone to HEAVEN. LOL

That's funny about making your sons jeans! Seriously, I DREAD pants shopping for both my kids. my son needs a 10/12 length but still wears a 4T waist. he is 9 1/2 yrs old. LOL I always have to take the waist in in his pants and shorts, always. He did have a growth spurt this spring and is trying to put on some weight, just with JUNK food instead of REAL food. sigh. My daughter on the other hand needs a 7/8 length and like a 10/12 waist. the OPPOSITE problem. sigh. too bad I don't have to buy Tillie pants. I could probably buy them off the rack and never have to alter them, being that she is proportioned just right and eats so good! LOL


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I have a better idea now. Looks great. Did you weight the food you put in each square? Good job !!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

No, I didn't weigh the food in the squares. I weighed the meat before I cooked it and then steamed the veggies seperatley from each other, weighing each AFTER it was steamed to get the right amount. I learned that 2 oz of squash isn't much, 2 oz of kale is a LOT! LOL then I figured all the food was there, so I didn't need to re weigh anything. I did have to figure out how many squares I needed to last for 7 days and had to scrape some out of some of the fuller squares to make a few more to reach the amount of squares I needed. sounds complicated, but it isn't. LOL
Last night I was trying to figure out how much I would need in each meal and it was like 1.2 oz of veggies a DAY, 1.9 oz of meat per MEAL etc and it was just TOO complicated and would have had me freezing the veggies seperatly and I'm like I can cook for 2 hrs ONCE a week, but I NEED to have it in serving sizes because at meal times I am juggling too many things to try to figure out how much of what to feed her! sooooo, ya, I just mixed it all together, and there it is. LOL was it was frozen, I popped it out of the tray with a knife and put all the squares in a ziplock baggie. She gets 2 squares per meal and 1 scoop of sweet potato with dinner. I'll figure out the fish later... LOL


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

You are an awesome teacher, Tammy. Too much to learn. We can do it. haha  Thanks.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, awwww, thank you, but really, I am learning as I go along! I'm glad I can encourage you!
and YES we CAN do it! If I can do it anyone can! seriously! LOL


----------

